# An apology to my yard owner



## WestCoast (17 November 2012)

I hearby apologise to my yard owner for any hurt I may have caused her for asking for advice on this forum about my horse. 

I have always endeavoured to be fair and honest in what I have said. 

Paula


----------



## Shysmum (17 November 2012)

What's happened ?? Hope you are ok Paula (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## BlackRider (17 November 2012)

As a horse owner (particularly as its your first horse), you aren't doing anything wrong by asked for other people's advise.


----------



## mandwhy (17 November 2012)

Why is she bothered about you asking for advice? I don't remember you saying anything bad about your yard or anything...


----------



## FfionWinnie (17 November 2012)

I'm afraid you have no need to apologise. You can ask what you like about your horse on here. You haven't identified the yard or the yard owner either.


----------



## FionaM12 (17 November 2012)

Oh dear. It's always wise to assume anyone you refer to may read posts on here.  Especially if you have photos and use your own name.

Someone at my previous yard (which was lovely, and I'd never said otherwise) announced out of the blue that they were "irritated" by my posts on HHO.  It made me very conscious that this is a popular forum and we can be recognised.


----------



## FfionWinnie (17 November 2012)

Yes that is true Fiona but I don't think Paula has said anything bad about the yard or yard owner. 

As for that person saying your posts irritated. What a cheek!


----------



## Star_Chaser (17 November 2012)

blimey we all need a second opinion sometimes and a bit of advice no matter how much of an expert we think we are...


----------



## FionaM12 (17 November 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Yes that is true Fiona but I don't think Paula has said anything bad about the yard or yard owner. 

As for that person saying your posts irritated. What a cheek!
		
Click to expand...

Although I know Paula was very distressed at the time, I do remember her being upset with her yard on a recent thread about Bree's mouth problems, and being prompted by people here to move yards. I can imagine if I'd read that as a YO I could have felt quite hurt.


And yeah!  Who could believe I could be irritating?


----------



## Flame_ (17 November 2012)

I hate these "I'm being watched and controlled" type threads. 

Fair play if you genuinely need to apologize but this sounds a bit off to me.


----------



## Rowreach (17 November 2012)

Flame_ said:



			I hate these "I'm being watched and controlled" type threads. 

Fair play if you genuinely need to apologize but this sounds a bit off to me.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see the OPs thread so cannot comment on it, but I would broadly agree with what you say Flame.

However, as a yard owner I do get fed up with the amount of people on here (again, not talking about the OP) who comment on their yards and get told by all and sundry to "move yards asap" when we are only hearing one side of the tale and the YOs in question very rarely get a right of reply.

Doesn't bother me if my liveries ask for advice elsewhere (although with the type of yard I have people are usually bringing horses here FOR my input), but I would be upset if people on this forum were telling them to leave


----------



## goatbabies (17 November 2012)

I've only recently joined this forum, and this is why I stay anonymous on here. My place of work (not where I keep my horses thankfully!) has a strict pecking order. Regardless of my many many years of horse experience, because I'm not one of the 'elite' on the yard, to them I know NOTHING! If they ever clocked me on here they would have great fun patrionising and bullying me! 

I think this is a great forum, especially because I don't want to give my colleagues the satisfaction of asking for help or advice


----------



## FairyLights (17 November 2012)

this thread illustrated why its a good idea never to use your real name nor your horses nor where you live on the internet. Its even best to not admit that you post on here or anywhere else. You can always say you lurk and read threads .
OP I suggest you contact TFC and change your username to something no-one will recognise you by and use a false name for your horse when posting. Then you can ask anything you like. Also remove any photos of your horse etc.


----------



## FionaM12 (17 November 2012)

I'm not going to quote as it wouldn't be helpful, but I really suggest people read Paula's own comments on her thread about Bree's post-dental work problems before commenting about whether an apology's in order. 

I think I'd apologize too tbh!


----------



## FionaM12 (17 November 2012)

Horsesforever1 said:



			this thread illustrated why its a good idea never to use your real name nor your horses nor where you live on the internet. Its even best to not admit that you post on here or anywhere else. You can always say you lurk and read threads .
OP I suggest you contact TFC and change your username to something no-one will recognise you by and use a false name for your horse when posting. Then you can ask anything you like. Also remove any photos of your horse etc.
		
Click to expand...

Fiona isn't my real name, but I don't keep it a secret that I post on here. If anyone recognises me, I don't really mind. But I never say anything personal about anyone.

A lot of members use an anonymous second ID to post about anything they think might case upset.


----------



## Achinghips (17 November 2012)

What a shame you feel compelled to post this. You have named nobody. Hope this isn't the start or the continuance of your YO's interference or control over you.  You are a person who has a right to their OWN opinions.  You are the paying client for a Service, you are not paying for a direction of what to do or think . 

Come back on under a different username to get away from her/him monitoring you via themselves or other liveries.  Then think seriously, if you are happy where you are.


----------



## Flame_ (17 November 2012)

Haha, OK Fiona.

Paula you shouldn't be apologizing for asking for advice about your horse, or even for criticizing yard policies if they are the truth, but if you are going to say sorry, say sorry for insulting your YO on the internet!


----------



## FionaM12 (17 November 2012)

Flame_ said:



			Haha, OK Fiona.

Paula you shouldn't be apologizing for asking for advice about your horse, or even for criticizing yard policies if they are the truth, but if you are going to say sorry, say sorry for insulting your YO on the internet!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I felt like a lone voice there. 

Of course asking for advice is fine, anyone would be unreasonable and very controlling to say otherwise. But insulting someone who although not named, is identifiable, isn't really on IMO.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (17 November 2012)

Everyone on here knows who I am after a few eventful threads 

I dont mind though I am quite easy to find on google searches anyway I even seem to have my own google images! :O

I dont post things on here that could ever hurt someone I know personally. I keep it very much my own opinions on trivial things rather that use it to dig and moan at people/yards I know


----------



## rhino (17 November 2012)

Was it the asking advice she didn't like, or the fact you called her a cow and mentioned the 'bloody groom' in your thread?


----------



## fizzer (17 November 2012)

I would feel very peed off if I was the yard owner for the slating .  In my opinion I would much rather be spoken to than moaned about behind my back/ forum.


----------



## TigerTail (17 November 2012)

Arent forums a place to vent?! Surely we're all allowed to do that every now and then. I do feel this is an extenuation of the control on the OP by her yard, from her posts a lot of the time she has been made to feel like her horse isnt her own.......

If the YO felt obliged enough to put pressure on her to make a public apology, then she must have a guilty conscience  to my mind.


----------



## Achinghips (17 November 2012)

rhino said:



			Was it the asking advice she didn't like, or the fact you called her a cow and mentioned the 'bloody groom' in your thread?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear - didn't realise that, that's a bit off!  Perhaps though the YO will take this in her stride and reevalate her attitude to her paying clients and try to soften her approach.


----------



## FionaM12 (17 November 2012)

Achinghips said:



*Oh dear - didn't realise that*, that's a bit off!  Perhaps though the YO will take this in her stride and reevalate her attitude to her paying clients.
		
Click to expand...

Which is why I've been suggesting people actually read the thread before commenting.


----------



## Achinghips (17 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Which is why I've been suggesting people actually read the thread before commenting. 

Click to expand...

Point well taken!


----------



## horsesatemymoney (17 November 2012)

very awkward.....easily done if upset/angry though


----------



## Littlelegs (17 November 2012)

I agree with fiona & rhino. Don't think op needs to go so far as to change user names, but perhaps in future it would be well to remember not to post about recognizable people when angry.


----------



## Shutterbug (17 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Which is why I've been suggesting people actually read the thread before commenting. 

Click to expand...

I went off and read the thread - if the OP is being honest with her comments then I think the YO needs to adjust her approach to running her yard if thats how shes treating paying clients.  If the OP is whinging without justification then apology due - guess we will never know though but if I read that as a YO I would be looking in before looking out.


----------



## Spring Feather (17 November 2012)

TigerTail said:



			Arent forums a place to vent?! Surely we're all allowed to do that every now and then.
		
Click to expand...

If venting is what people choose to do on here then that's fine.  Really it's up to each individual to decide how to use this forum.  Some people on here may know who I am in real life, I've not covered anything up however I choose to be picky about what I post.  H&H is not a closed forum and is not cut off from the rest of the world, so anyone can read what is written.  Think of it as a horse newspaper   if you're happy to have your words in print then that's okay.


----------



## FionaM12 (17 November 2012)

Hevs said:



			I went off and read the thread - if the OP is being honest with her comments then I think the YO needs to adjust her approach to running her yard if thats how shes treating paying clients.  If the OP is whinging without justification then apology due - guess we will never know though but if I read that as a YO I would be looking in before looking out.
		
Click to expand...

Really? You wouldn't be hurt and angry at being called a cow and having your staff sworn about on a public forum?


----------



## Lolo (17 November 2012)

I only ever post what I'd say to the person's face. I also am fairly searchable- it doesn't take a genius to know who I am, with about 10 seconds of cyber stalking!

In this instance, I felt uncomfortable reading that thread and I'm not surprised it's resulted in this. The apology should be for being rude about someone without due thought or explanation and clearly not intending to say it to their face.

Forums are not the place to vent, unless you want it to get back to them.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (17 November 2012)

The horse world has small circles and they're made even smaller on the internet. I have been caught out twice (interestingly from the same thread, and about 2 different horses ) and have had to remove posts. I didn't say anything wrong, libellous or defamatory - but were negative about the horses and the previous owners/dealers took offence. 

Bottom line is if you want to stay private, don't use the internet and certainly don't post on a forum!! 

Paulag - not sure if you've done this, but might be worth asking for the thread (guessing it was the one about the dental issues?) to be pulled. While I think the YO is being a bit OTT in thinking someone is going to spend that much time and effort trying to work out which is her yard and not livery their horse with her based on your threads - it might be an additional olive branch


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (17 November 2012)

Hevs said:



			I went off and read the thread - if the OP is being honest with her comments then I think the YO needs to adjust her approach to running her yard if thats how shes treating paying clients.  If the OP is whinging without justification then apology due - guess we will never know though but if I read that as a YO I would be looking in before looking out.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you said this as was my initial reaction, while there are few people that will never be pleased 95% of people are normal enough that if something negative was said it is probably justified. But then I come from a hotel backround and you can't get more brutal than tripadvisor so my view on things like this are a bit skewif


----------



## FionaM12 (17 November 2012)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			While *I think the YO is being a bit OTT in thinking someone is going to spend that much time and effort trying to work out which is her yard* and not livery their horse with her based on your threads - it might be an additional olive branch 

Click to expand...

This is an amazingly well-known forum. At both the yards I've been on, I discovered several other people who post on here. They wouldn't have to work out what yard it is, they'd already know and could very likely tell the rest of the yard if they saw insults about their YO.


----------



## Dolcé (17 November 2012)

I used to have a fellow livery stalk me on here and report back to the YO if I put anything on here relating to the yard, usually embellishing and lying in a totally negative way.  The last time she did it the YO asked someone else to look at the post and finally realised what an absolute nutcase she really was, she had lied about what I had said and reported that I had been slating the yard and YO, the opposite was the truth.  Once it had been copied and pasted to the YO by the other person I received an apology from the YO that she had ever listened to the other livery in the first place.  The horse world is very small and it is very easy for things to get back to the people you may be posting about.  I always keep this in mind when I post.


----------



## putasocinit (17 November 2012)

Paulag - dont run away and hide under another name, we have all posted things at the time in anger, frustration and only thought afterwards what an idiot they have been posting, the regular users have come to know you nondeplum and expect what type of tone your thread might have, just think next time before letting off steam.  

Buy your YO a box of chocs and say you were worried about Bree you are sorry, if she isnt woman enough to accept that then she don't deserve the chocs so make sure you take them back, lol.


----------



## Shutterbug (17 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Really? You wouldn't be hurt and angry at being called a cow and having your staff sworn about on a public forum? 

Click to expand...

Dont know where in my post I said I wouldnt be bothered by it but yes, I would be upset to read something like that,or hear of it from someone else - who wouldnt? However I would also have to consider if my actions as a YO were the cause of a livery feeling the need to refer to me as such on a public forum, or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (17 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			This is an amazingly well-known forum. At both the yards I've been on, I discovered several other people who post on here. They wouldn't have to work out what yard it is, they'd already know and could very likely tell the rest of the yard if they saw insults about their YO. 

Click to expand...

Thats because much as we keep telling ourselves, the horse world can be an incredibly nasty place. Especially livery yards - I see posts about wanting the perfect yard, but no such place exists unless it's your own place as what is perfect for one person is hell for someone else.

That said, I like my yard a lot. There are people I could do without, but that's life in general


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 November 2012)

No-one on my old yard was on here and no-one on my current yard is, I don't think. I've persuaded a mate to join (single bloke, please don't stalk him too hard!!)

Persephone advised me to get a thread removed about work as with some investigation, it might have shown who I was discussing. You just don't know who is on here, be careful what you say. 

The cow comment is rude, but no way should anyone tell you not to ask for advice because that is an unreasonable and stupid thing for the YO to say. You can ask for any advice you like: don't let anyone tell you otherwise, they don't have the right to dictate to you in that respect.


----------



## Luci07 (17 November 2012)

I didn't read Paulas post so can't comment on what she had said.

I did have someone who used to (and probably still does) read my posts who was at my yard and report back to previous YO. She has gone now, just as well!. She commented on something I had said and then wouldn't tell me her user name. Oh well, she was odd (and if you are reading this, yes I still think that was bizarre behaviour). A friend is also on but obviously know who she is! Would not take Einstein to work out who I was but I would not post anything negative about a 3rd party on this forum. Neither will I choose to post anything that is personal to me. Regardless of someone being able to work out which yard Paula was on, this forum is really not a great place to vent on about another person as it is akin to having a bitch behind someones back. Also, very often, what is posted can be taken in a different manner from that intended. I don't know Paula personally, only on here but I would pretty much guarantee she had not thought to upset her YO deliberately. Lesson learned for all of us really.


----------



## Lynds (17 November 2012)

I don't understand why don't you just apoligise in person if you feel you be
need to say sorry?  Do you only communicate with YO through a forum?


----------



## Lynds (17 November 2012)

I don't understand why don't you just apoligise in person if you feel you 
need to say sorry?  Do you only communicate with YO through a forum?


----------



## jhoward (17 November 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			No-one on my old yard was on here and no-one on my current yard is, I don't think. I've persuaded a mate to join (single bloke, please don't stalk him too hard!!)

Persephone advised me to get a thread removed about work as with some investigation, it might have shown who I was discussing. You just don't know who is on here, be careful what you say. 

The cow comment is rude, but no way should anyone tell you not to ask for advice because that is an unreasonable and stupid thing for the YO to say. You can ask for any advice you like: don't let anyone tell you otherwise, they don't have the right to dictate to you in that respect.
		
Click to expand...

WHOOAHHHHH back up..  a single bloke you say?


----------



## DragonSlayer (17 November 2012)

jhoward said:



			WHOOAHHHHH back up..  a single bloke you say? 

Click to expand...

Tup-tup-tup-tup-tupping....


----------



## Honey08 (17 November 2012)

Lynds said:



			I don't understand why don't you just apoligise in person if you feel you 
need to say sorry?  Do you only communicate with YO through a forum?
		
Click to expand...

I would think the communication and apology in person has already been done.  I would think someone wants their name clearing in public, perhaps?


----------



## jhoward (17 November 2012)

DragonSlayer said:



			Tup-tup-tup-tup-tupping....

Click to expand...

tupping the single bloke all day...


----------



## FionaM12 (19 November 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I would think the communication and apology in person has already been done.  I would think someone wants their name clearing in public, perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

Well that would seem reasonable, as the insulting remarks were made in public place.


----------



## Littlelegs (19 November 2012)

If you've name changed to remove any connection to previous posts op, you might want to rethink. Only your new name is now showing up on this thread.


----------



## WestCoast (19 November 2012)

Can the moderators please close this thread as I'm sure everyone concerned would like to put this whole dreadful episode behind us. Please all respect this and do not comment further.


----------



## Cooperfam (20 November 2012)

Mmmm ...Stable door...horse....bolted...


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (20 November 2012)

People vent its required although you are better saying something to the person involved rather than just name calling on here.

Sometimes these things can help though as it gets things talked about even if the outset isnt pleasant it airs things and then they can get talked about.

Everyone has called someone a name at somepoint even to themselve under thier breath, I curse other drivers for their stupidity all the time 

OP you have apologised and thats great but apologising and still being unhappy at the situation isnt going to make you feel anybetter. Hopefully its all sorted out now or you have moved somewhere you are happy


----------



## Achinghips (20 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			Mmmm ...Stable door...horse....bolted...
		
Click to expand...

fancy joining the forum just to post that! what a stirrer!


----------



## Wagtail (20 November 2012)

Achinghips said:



			fancy joining the forum just to post that! what a stirrer!
		
Click to expand...

No, not a stirrer, just a sad *******


----------



## rema (20 November 2012)

Maybe the new member is the YO or fellow livery..


----------



## FionaM12 (20 November 2012)

rema said:



			Maybe the new member is the YO or fellow livery..
		
Click to expand...

I wondered that too.


----------



## Gingerwitch (20 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			Mmmm ...Stable door...horse....bolted...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they have come for some advice ??


----------



## tallyho! (20 November 2012)

Is the OP paulaG? Why the name change?


----------



## rhino (20 November 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Is the OP paulaG? Why the name change?
		
Click to expand...

She was advised to name change on the thread, so she could remain anonymous in future posts. Somehow I don't think it worked as expected...

OP - I'm surprised you haven't realised that this is an unmoderated forum. If you want the thread gone you will need to ask fatty


----------



## Mince Pie (20 November 2012)

rema said:



			Maybe the new member is the YO or fellow livery..
		
Click to expand...

Or the "bloody groom"?


----------



## tallyho! (20 November 2012)

rhino said:



			She was advised to name change on the thread, so she could remain anonymous in future posts. Somehow I don't think it worked as expected...
		
Click to expand...

Oh. Ta rhino... Such a confusing place. I am still wondering who BS is on the "joke" thread...


----------



## Cooperfam (20 November 2012)

Wagtail said:



			No, not a stirrer, just a sad *******
		
Click to expand...

Nice! 

No, not yard owner but yes, fellow livery. 

It saddens me to hear such a one sided distortion of life at the yard. I am fairly new to the yard but could not be more pleased with how my young horse is coming along. 
I have not had many dealings with the YO, but when I have, she has been perfectly pleasant to me. 

The YM is an absolute star. Unfailingly supportive, nothing is too much trouble and the top and bottom of it, the horses welfare always come first. 

As for the "bloody groom" scenario....she was a young girl, 2 days into the job, who was perfectly willing to get Bree in but was worried about leaving the big youngster on his own and wisely wanted to get advice. 

I wish Paula and Bree the very best in her new yard, but in the interest of fairness, wanted to at least put  another side to this saga.


----------



## Achinghips (20 November 2012)

Your fellow livery has already made a full and frank apology, so your post adds no value, apart from to keep stirring a subject already closed, as indicated by your sarcastic first posting.


----------



## Spring Feather (20 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			Nice! 

No, not yard owner but yes, fellow livery. 

It saddens me to hear such a one sided distortion of life at the yard. I am fairly new to the yard but could not be more pleased with how my young horse is coming along. 
I have not had many dealings with the YO, but when I have, she has been perfectly pleasant to me. 

The YM is an absolute star. Unfailingly supportive, nothing is too much trouble and the top and bottom of it, the horses welfare always come first. 

As for the "bloody groom" scenario....she was a young girl, 2 days into the job, who was perfectly willing to get Bree in but was worried about leaving the big youngster on his own and wisely wanted to get advice. 

I wish Paula and Bree the very best in her new yard, but in the interest of fairness, wanted to at least put  another side to this saga.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, it's a judgemental lot on here   There's a reason for everyone joining this forum and if you want to join to tell your side of the story, then why not is what I say   Anyway; welcome; stick around


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 November 2012)

jhoward said:



			WHOOAHHHHH back up..  a single bloke you say? 

Click to expand...




DragonSlayer said:



			Tup-tup-tup-tup-tupping....

Click to expand...




jhoward said:



			tupping the single bloke all day... 

Click to expand...

 I have actually warned him about this kind of thing!


----------



## FionaM12 (20 November 2012)

Achinghips said:



			Your fellow livery has already made a full and frank apology, so your post adds no value, apart from to keep stirring a subject already closed, as indicated by your sarcastic first posting.
		
Click to expand...

It is a public forum, and if someone wants to post in defense of the YO they have a right to. 

To be fair, the apology given was for seeking advice here, no mention was made about allegations against the YO and personal insults. Not really full and frank IMO.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (20 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			I wish Paula and Bree the very best in her new yard, but in the interest of fairness, wanted to at least put  another side to this saga.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## FionaM12 (20 November 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			Don't worry, it's a judgemental lot on here   There's a reason for everyone joining this forum and if you want to join to tell your side of the story, then why not is what I say   Anyway; welcome; stick around 

Click to expand...

I agree. Welcome Cooperfam.


----------



## Wagtail (20 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			Nice! 

No, not yard owner but yes, fellow livery. 

It saddens me to hear such a one sided distortion of life at the yard. I am fairly new to the yard but could not be more pleased with how my young horse is coming along. 
I have not had many dealings with the YO, but when I have, she has been perfectly pleasant to me. 

The YM is an absolute star. Unfailingly supportive, nothing is too much trouble and the top and bottom of it, the horses welfare always come first. 

As for the "bloody groom" scenario....she was a young girl, 2 days into the job, who was perfectly willing to get Bree in but was worried about leaving the big youngster on his own and wisely wanted to get advice. 

I wish Paula and Bree the very best in her new yard, but in the interest of fairness, wanted to at least put  another side to this saga.
		
Click to expand...

So why didn't you post this, instead of your inaugural post that was rather mocking?


----------



## Littlelegs (20 November 2012)

My best guess was that you were the groom cooperfam!


----------



## Achinghips (20 November 2012)

I think Wagtail, she had a rant, just like the OP initially did.  Great Yard to be on 'eh?


----------



## brighteyes (20 November 2012)

After a HHO CSI badge?


----------



## Cooperfam (20 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			My best guess was that you were the groom cooperfam!
		
Click to expand...

No....far too old!


----------



## brighteyes (20 November 2012)

So nobody can tell the other side of the story or stand up for a YO who might possibly have had good reason to be a bit irritated? 

Great forum to be on, eh?


----------



## Cooperfam (20 November 2012)

Achinghips said:



			I think Wagtail, she had a rant, just like the OP initially did.  Great Yard to be on 'eh?

Click to expand...

Rant?


----------



## Achinghips (20 November 2012)

Yes rant, your first post.


----------



## FionaM12 (20 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			Rant?
		
Click to expand...

An enigmatic first post, rather than a rant.


----------



## Achinghips (20 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			An enigmatic first post, rather than a rant. 

Click to expand...

Lol, you always make me giggle, FionaM


----------



## goatbabies (20 November 2012)

It's like flippin Eastenders on here haha!


----------



## Elsiecat (20 November 2012)

At the end of the day, there isn't one of us that hasn't name called, wrongly or rightly.
In the heat of the moment our judgement of situations can be clouded and we see things very one-sided. As the saying goes - there is three sides to every story.. my side, your side and the truth.

OP has apologized publicly - something she didn't need to do now she has moved yards.

I don't see how nasty sarcastic comments will help the situation.


----------



## Elsiecat (20 November 2012)

scottishmiss said:



			It's like flippin Eastenders on here haha! 

Click to expand...

That was my thought, doesn't sound like the most peaceful yard


----------



## Goldenstar (20 November 2012)

Surely it's all water under the bridge now.


----------



## Cooperfam (20 November 2012)

elsiecat said:



			At the end of the day, there isn't one of us that hasn't name called, wrongly or rightly.
In the heat of the moment our judgement of situations can be clouded and we see things very one-sided. As the saying goes - there is three sides to every story.. my side, your side and the truth.

OP has apologized publicly - something she didn't need to do now she has moved yards.

I don't see how nasty sarcastic comments will help the situation.
		
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hearby apologise to my yard owner for any hurt I may have caused her for asking for advice on this forum about my horse. 

I have always endeavoured to be fair and honest in what I have said. 

Paula  

Actually, I think you will find the sarcasm was not mine in the first instance. As for fair and honest......will agree to disagree.


----------



## Toast (20 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			Mmmm ...Stable door...horse....bolted...
		
Click to expand...

Tell me, what were you going to achieve by joining the forum and posting this? 
I don't actually think the comments she made in the initial thread were THAT bad.. i've seen worse. And not only that, it didn't even concern you. 
Paula has moved her horse, and apologised publicly. I fail to see where your post was relevant in a matter that didn't have anything to do with you in the first place :S


----------



## Elsiecat (20 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hearby apologise to my yard owner for any hurt I may have caused her for asking for advice on this forum about my horse. 

I have always endeavoured to be fair and honest in what I have said. 

Paula  

Actually, I think you will find the sarcasm was not mine in the first instance. As for fair and honest......will agree to disagree.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter who said what first, it really should be the end of it when someone moves yards. As Goldenstar said, its water under the bridge..

Its horrible when theres arguments and awkwardness on a yard and I sympathize that you and the other liveries had to go through that but surely you can all move on instead of taking the argument on a forum? If she's that bad just be glad she's gone, I know I would be


----------



## Spring Feather (20 November 2012)

Toast said:



			I fail to see where your post was relevant in a matter that didn't have anything to do with you in the first place :S
		
Click to expand...

Alright I have just laughed out loud at this   Oh my, oh my!


----------



## Toast (20 November 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			Alright I have just laughed out loud at this   Oh my, oh my!
		
Click to expand...

I meant the oritinal problem that Paulag had on her yard... not this thread. The post was purely to stir the sh** when Paula just wanted to clear the air. As previously stated, water under the bridge and all...


----------



## FionaM12 (20 November 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Surely it's all water under the bridge now.
		
Click to expand...

No goats?


----------



## rockysmum (20 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			No goats? 

Click to expand...

Someone is obviously not an expert in these things 

The goats were on the bridge


----------



## Achinghips (20 November 2012)

Oh I been dying for an excuse for this :

A policeman in the big city stops a man in a car with a goat in the front seat.
"What are you doing with that goat?" He exclaimed, "You should take it to the zoo."
The following week, the same policeman sees the same man with the goat again in the front seat, with both of them wearing sunglasses. The policeman pulls him over.
"I thought you were going to take that goat to the zoo!"
The man replied, "I did. We had such a good time we're going to the beach now!"


----------



## Queenbee (20 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			If you've name changed to remove any connection to previous posts op, you might want to rethink. Only your new name is now showing up on this thread.
		
Click to expand...




rhino said:



			She was advised to name change on the thread, so she could remain anonymous in future posts. Somehow I don't think it worked as expected...
		
Click to expand...

Im sorry but I saw this and I thought of the 'darwin awards' no offence OP but it did make me giggle


----------



## Queenbee (20 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			Nice! 

No, not yard owner but yes, fellow livery. 

It saddens me to hear such a one sided distortion of life at the yard. I am fairly new to the yard but could not be more pleased with how my young horse is coming along. 
I have not had many dealings with the YO, but when I have, she has been perfectly pleasant to me. 

The YM is an absolute star. Unfailingly supportive, nothing is too much trouble and the top and bottom of it, the horses welfare always come first. 

As for the "bloody groom" scenario....she was a young girl, 2 days into the job, who was perfectly willing to get Bree in but was worried about leaving the big youngster on his own and wisely wanted to get advice. 

I wish Paula and Bree the very best in her new yard, but in the interest of fairness, wanted to at least put  another side to this saga.
		
Click to expand...

and I bet you're going to make sure that YO see's or hear about your gushing post about how wonderful she is


----------



## Cooperfam (20 November 2012)

Queenbee said:



			and I bet you're going to make sure that YO see's or hear about your gushing post about how wonderful she is

Click to expand...

Dont think I gushed about YO.....have very little contact with her....as for YM...absolutely!!!! Credit where credit's due. So easy to find fault these days.


----------



## Queenbee (20 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			Dont think I gushed about YO.....have very little contact with her....as for YM...absolutely!!!! Credit where credit's due. So easy to find fault these days.
		
Click to expand...


Isnt it just


----------



## rockysmum (20 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			Dont think I gushed about YO.....have very little contact with her....as for YM...absolutely!!!! Credit where credit's due. So easy to find fault these days.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is.

For a start you have posted a location, not something the OP did.

Makes it easier for someone to identify the yard involved and therefore not popular with YO however supportive you are being.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (20 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			I agree. Welcome Cooperfam. 

Click to expand...

Do you have an interest here seems odd??


----------



## mandwhy (20 November 2012)

Well this is awkward...


----------



## Achinghips (20 November 2012)

Knavery and flattery are blood relations (Abraham Lincoln)


----------



## Twinkley Lights (20 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			Nice! 

No, not yard owner but yes, fellow livery. 

It saddens me to hear such a one sided distortion of life at the yard. I am fairly new to the yard but could not be more pleased with how my young horse is coming along. 
I have not had many dealings with the YO, but when I have, she has been perfectly pleasant to me. 

The YM is an absolute star. Unfailingly supportive, nothing is too much trouble and the top and bottom of it, the horses welfare always come first. 

As for the "bloody groom" scenario....she was a young girl, 2 days into the job, who was perfectly willing to get Bree in but was worried about leaving the big youngster on his own and wisely wanted to get advice. 


I wish Paula and Bree the very best in her new yard, but in the interest of fairness, wanted to at least put  another side to this saga.
		
Click to expand...

Blah blah blah ....


----------



## Queenbee (21 November 2012)

nothing like a good old contraversial thread... FWIW op, I think you and your horse are well out of it... not saying the entire yard is bad but Im sure there are far more harmonious and suitable places for you to be


----------



## Marydoll (21 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hearby apologise to my yard owner for any hurt I may have caused her for asking for advice on this forum about my horse. 

I have always endeavoured to be fair and honest in what I have said. 

Paula  

Actually, I think you will find the sarcasm was not mine in the first instance. As for fair and honest......will agree to disagree.[/QUOTE

You sound like a real peach to have around a yard :rolleyes, continuing to stir it about one of your fellow liveries at the first oppertunity, especially since the girl has moved on and  has apologised publicly,  if i was a yo and recognised you as a livery, it would send the red flags up at you as a $hit stirrer alert, beware your attempt to impress your yo might backfire on you.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Marydoll (21 November 2012)

marydoll said:





Cooperfam said:



			--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hearby apologise to my yard owner for any hurt I may have caused her for asking for advice on this forum about my horse. 

I have always endeavoured to be fair and honest in what I have said. 

Paula  

Actually, I think you will find the sarcasm was not mine in the first instance. As for fair and honest......will agree to disagree.[/QUOTE

You sound like a real peach to have around a yard :rolleyes, continuing to stir it about one of your fellow liveries at the first oppertunity, especially since the girl has moved on and  has apologised publicly,  if i was a yo and recognised you as a livery, it would send the red flags up at you as a $hit stirrer alert, beware your attempt to impress your yo It might backfire on you.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Queenbee (21 November 2012)

marydoll said:





Cooperfam said:



			--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hearby apologise to my yard owner for any hurt I may have caused her for asking for advice on this forum about my horse. 

I have always endeavoured to be fair and honest in what I have said. 

Paula  

Actually, I think you will find the sarcasm was not mine in the first instance. As for fair and honest......will agree to disagree.[/QUOTE

You sound like a real peach to have around a yard :rolleyes, continuing to stir it about one of your fellow liveries at the first oppertunity, especially since the girl has moved on and  has apologised publicly,  if i was a yo and recognised you as a livery, it would send the red flags up at you as a $hit stirrer alert, beware your attempt to impress your yo might backfire on you.
		
Click to expand...

 hear hear
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FionaM12 (21 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			Do you have an interest here seems odd??
		
Click to expand...

No more than the poster I was agreeing with.  Or for that matter any of the others on this thread with a similar point of view.

What do you find odd?


----------



## Twinkley Lights (21 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			No more than the poster I was agreeing with.  Or for that matter any of the others on this thread with a similar point of view.

What do you find odd?
		
Click to expand...

I just think you were ott in defending a yard owner non member as opposed to a regular who had apologised. Felt gratuitous and that you may know them in RL.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 November 2012)

Wow, this is nasty. 

It was only last week that people were criticising the lack of welcome to new posters.

Or did I just dream that ?


----------



## FionaM12 (21 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			I just think you were ott in defending a yard owner non member as opposed to a regular who had apologised. Felt gratuitous and that you may know them in RL.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know them, I am just expressing my POV. Like everyone here. Not sure what being a regular has to do with anything! 

You'll find I defended Paula on the original thread, for which she thanked me. 

Not sure what your issue with me is tbh.


----------



## Queenbee (21 November 2012)

not being picky but didn't think that poster declared themselves as the YO... could have it completely wrong.  I dislike people who come on here just to stir up something that is none of their business especially after the fact and when all had essentially been laid to rest... I don't see that as a genuine poster in need of welcome at all  It smacks of trolling to me.  Paula had enough of a hard time with her horse, and took a fair bit of slack for even coming on here and making a public apology... to take things further still by whoever it was, groom/yo/ym/other livery coming on here and posting snarky comments was just an overt invite for everyone to get over defensive of Paula and miffed at the poster. FWIW, I really hope its not YO/YM and it is a livery or the groom and that they get a ticking off for publicising the yard on this forum in association with everything that went on.  Perhaps in the future they will think twice about how they use a forum.


----------



## thehorsephotographer (21 November 2012)

Relative newbie here too.  

I cannot begin to imagine the stress Paula was going through that week with a sick horse and for anyone who is used to dealing with horses and their owners for a living to add to that stress at the time when they could have helped to relieve it was not nice by any accounts.

But...moving forward and after the heat of the moment had passed it took a big person to come on here and publically apologise.  Paula did that and from my book at least that action commands respect.  She didn't have to - she was already moving yards and she hadn't at any time identified who her yard or yo/ym was.

Not so big or clever however is coming on here big wooden spoon in hand trying to stir up trouble whilst remaining hidden behind some spurious screen name whilst identifying the area in which the yard actually is.

That is not clever at all.


----------



## jeeve (21 November 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			I'm afraid you have no need to apologise. You can ask what you like about your horse on here. You haven't identified the yard or the yard owner either.
		
Click to expand...


This - some people are a bit too control freakish


----------



## Twinkley Lights (21 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			I don't know them, I am just expressing my POV. Like everyone here. Not sure what being a regular has to do with anything! 

You'll find I defended Paula on the original thread, for which she thanked me. 

Not sure what your issue with me is tbh.
		
Click to expand...

No particular problem but you post on here and as far as I know that means others can comment too.  You seemed to be stirring the proverbial. Glad that you have helped op and supported her on another thread..... Pity about this one


----------



## Twinkley Lights (21 November 2012)

horserider said:



			Wow, this is nasty. 

It was only last week that people were criticising the lack of welcome to new posters.

Or did I just dream that ?
		
Click to expand...

New users normally don't join with the sole intention of kicking someone else whilst they are down. For me that's the major difference and why this person is getting some tough feedback.


----------



## POLLDARK (21 November 2012)

As far as I am concerned everyone has a right to an opinion & everyone else has a right to ignore it. We all have to pick the wheat from the chaff re advice, in life, it may not be easy but life isn't easy.
There is an old saying.   ' I may not agree with what you say but I will defend with my life your right to say it..'
We are all fallible & see things from our own point of view, maybe we should cut each other some slack.
Feel free to ignore this post it's just my opinion
'


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			New users normally don't join with the sole intention of kicking someone else whilst they are down. For me that's the major difference and why this person is getting some tough feedback.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. 

I don't believe it's a livery, it's the yo/ym/groom, IMO. 

Why wait til now to bring things back up. If I was them I'd have had my say in the original thread, not waited until it had died down to drag it all back up.


----------



## Shysmum (21 November 2012)

I hope Paula comes back with a new name (this one has obviously been "outed") when she's ready. She's one of ours.

Paula if you're reading this ((((((((((HUGS)))))))) to you and your horse. 

sm x


----------



## FionaM12 (21 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			I just think you were ott in defending a yard owner non member as opposed to a regular.
		
Click to expand...

I did not defend the YO. I expressed no opinion about what the YO had done, only the OP. I did however (as well as Rhino, Brighteyes and others, but you seem to want to single me out) take a different point of view than yourself.



Shivvy said:



			You seemed to be stirring the proverbial.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. 

Odd that it was someone else who welcomed Cooperfam to the forum. All I did was agree, but you seem to want to pick on me? Time for UI I think.....


----------



## Cooperfam (21 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			New users normally don't join with the sole intention of kicking someone else whilst they are down. For me that's the major difference and why this person is getting some tough feedback.
		
Click to expand...

 

I have been reading the HH forum for quite a while, which can sometimes be a very useful source of information, and never felt the urge to join, as there appear to be many, far more experienced voices than mine to offer advice. 

It was only because I felt so strongly at what was reported, did I feel it necessary to attempt to put my view, given that as a livery...repeat LIVERY, unlike everyone else, felt able to give a slightly different account. 

Agree or not, so be it, I won't lose any sleep


----------



## Flame_ (21 November 2012)

Um, the stirring worked then. 

Welcome to HHO Cooperfam. 

Glad Paula's got off the yard though, if I've read that right, its harsh when online squabbles and RL merge.


----------



## Wagtail (21 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			I have been reading the HH forum for quite a while, which can sometimes be a very useful source of information, and never felt the urge to join, as there appear to be many, far more experienced voices than mine to offer advice. 

It was only because I felt so strongly at what was reported, did I feel it necessary to attempt to put my view, given that as a livery...repeat LIVERY, unlike everyone else, felt able to give a slightly different account. 

Agree or not, so be it, I won't lose any sleep
		
Click to expand...

And that would be believable if your first post hadn't been:



Cooperfam said:



			Mmmm ...Stable door...horse....bolted...
		
Click to expand...

Then you only came back to comment more constructively when you were critisised for your obviously gratuitously inflamatory post. I think Paula is well out of there! What a bitchy place.


----------



## FairyLights (21 November 2012)

Well Done Paula for leaving that yard. It sounds an awful place. YO appears a control freak and the place seems b*tchy. Leave them to stew in their own tainted juice. 

Do come back to this forum though. New name new email addy. I , for one, enjoy hearing about you and yours. Best Wishes for the future.


----------



## Spyda (21 November 2012)




----------



## Goldenstar (21 November 2012)

If there ever was a lesson in restraint when posting upset this is it.
Why on earth anyone thinks it worthy of coming here to try keep this unfortunate incident going especially as the person involved has moved has beyond me.
CF has given her point of view that great WestCoast has moved which is fine YOers deal with people who are emotional because their horse is the  all the time it comes with the job.
I hope WC continues to use the forum and from now this moment put any silly petty  attempts to keep this incident running by completely and utterly ignoring it and getting on with her life she was a paying customner who has removed her customn that's the end of it.


----------



## Achinghips (21 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			I have been reading the HH forum for quite a while, which can sometimes be a very useful source of information, and never felt the urge to join, as there appear to be many, far more experienced voices than mine to offer advice. 

It was only because I felt so strongly at what was reported, did I feel it necessary to attempt to put my view, given that as a livery...repeat LIVERY, unlike everyone else, felt able to give a slightly different account. 

Agree or not, so be it, I won't lose any sleep
		
Click to expand...

Why did you feel it necessary to put your point of view?  The matter was closed, Paula had left, Paula had apologised.  
This smacks of you trying to milk a situation in order that you can flatter your YO/YM and curry favour.  I've seen many instances where a YO/YM, holding some influence, becomes so habitual to the insincere, servile adulation from a few fawning subordinates that eventually, it turns out that the toadies are running the Yard backstage, with the YO/YM as the front-man.  

It would appear that you and creating a Yard, whose reputation rests heavily upon how well you are able to swallow your self-respect and shamelessly puke oodles of flattery.  As a result the Yard gets a bad name.  

Paula is well out of it.


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

Last time i checked this was an open public forum and if people want to post then that is their choice and what business is it of yours,mine or anybody elses.. .If you do not like what someone has posted then don't read it, let alone keep posting on it..All you are doing is fuelling a fire that would self extinguish if left alone.But no it would be boring if it was left to die off and lets face it a majority of members on here love nothing better then a good bitching session.


----------



## brighteyes (21 November 2012)

What nonsense. I've been a YO and frankly, you can be glad to see the back of some liveries and desperately sad to say goodbye to others. 

I love how an unknown on here can slag off a yard scenario and receive total support and another unknown come on to say there's nothing wrong with the yard and defend it as a good place to be and get ripped to shreds!

I certainly don't know the OP or the Newbie and I don't think FionaM12 does either, but very interesting how, almost immediately, Fiona (and the Newbie) are pretty much accused of having ulterior motives and be involved or have 'vested interests' in the yard  

And of course, the good old troll card has been played


----------



## FairyLights (21 November 2012)

Spyda said:








Click to expand...

LOL Spyda


----------



## martlin (21 November 2012)

brighteyes said:



			What nonsense. I've been a YO and frankly, you can be glad to see the back of some liveries and desperately sad to say goodbye to others. 

I love how an unknown on here can slag off a yard scenario and receive total support and another unknown come on to say there's nothing wrong with the yard and defend it as a good place to be and get ripped to shreds!

I certainly don't know the OP or the Newbie and I don't think FionaM12 does either, but very interesting how, almost immediately, Fiona (and the Newbie) are pretty much accused of having ulterior motives and be involved or have 'vested interests' in the yard  

And of course, the good old troll card has been played 

Click to expand...

Amen to all of that  Ooops, I'm keeping the thread going.
Has Hitler been mentioned yet?


----------



## Spring Feather (21 November 2012)

Anyone can post anything they like on here (within the T&Cs) regardless of how long they have been a member!  If someone wants to join to put their side of the story across then they can.  What's interesting is the new member is being sneered at because she dared to say how lovely the YM is ... and so did Paula!  So maybe just maybe the YM IS lovely and deserves the credit BOTH posters are giving her.  And while we're in a hounding mentality, what say we all go around all the livery stables in Warks and see if we can pinpoint exactly which livery yard it is?  It might take us a few years but it will be worth it as then we can run back here and post it to the world telling all to avoid it like the plague   And as to the accusations about Fiona having a vested interest ... well that was hilarious!  LMAO!!


----------



## Spring Feather (21 November 2012)

martlin said:



			Amen to all of that  Ooops, I'm keeping the thread going.
Has Hitler been mentioned yet?
		
Click to expand...

Godwin Godwin Godwin!!


----------



## Honey08 (21 November 2012)

brighteyes said:



			What nonsense. I've been a YO and frankly, you can be glad to see the back of some liveries and desperately sad to say goodbye to others. 

I love how an unknown on here can slag off a yard scenario and receive total support and another unknown come on to say there's nothing wrong with the yard and defend it as a good place to be and get ripped to shreds!

I certainly don't know the OP or the Newbie and I don't think FionaM12 does either, but very interesting how, almost immediately, Fiona (and the Newbie) are pretty much accused of having ulterior motives and be involved or have 'vested interests' in the yard  

And of course, the good old troll card has been played 

Click to expand...

Yes I agree too.

There have been a few times on here that I knew a bit more facts than what was being posted, and would have loved to jump in and say "er actually..." but it didn't affect me or mine at all, so I didn't!  Had it been a thread about a friend's yard, and I thought that they were getting unfair comments, I probably would end up chipping in.

Just because you think you know someone on here it doesn't mean that you do.  You only ever know one side of a story.

I also think that this new person perhaps cropped up afterwards because they were too timid to say anything when the OP was on the same yard??  Not the most mature thing to do, but I can understand it a bit!


----------



## charlie76 (21 November 2012)

Am I the only one who actually read the op as sarcastic and a dig? Seem I was!


----------



## brighteyes (21 November 2012)

martlin said:



			Amen to all of that  Ooops, I'm keeping the thread going.
Has Hitler been mentioned yet?

Click to expand...

I'm getting round to it...


----------



## Spring Feather (21 November 2012)

charlie76 said:



			Am I the only one who actually read the op as sarcastic and a dig? Seem I was!
		
Click to expand...

No you're not.


----------



## martlin (21 November 2012)

charlie76 said:



			Am I the only one who actually read the op as sarcastic and a dig? Seem I was!
		
Click to expand...

No, you aren't the only one, but seeing as the OP's horse was poorly, and how we all know her and know that she couldn't be possibly wrong/bad/rude/whatever, because she has a lot of posts to her name... , when the ''newbie'' pointed that out, all hell broke loose


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

I do hope that was not meant in a bullying way Martlin?..lol


----------



## brighteyes (21 November 2012)

All YO's are big bullies, all YM's and some long-standing liveries are sychophants and all liveries (especially the new and first time owners) must be constructively advised in a manner that suggests the YO of considerable experience and common sense has neither.  Oh, and nor is it the YO's place (no pun) to run a tight ship and have things done the way years of experience and dealing with liveries has proved the most effective.

TBH, I'm still wondering how much mess the OP managed to make hand-feeding her horse - was she throwing feed at it from 20 yards away?


----------



## brighteyes (21 November 2012)

martlin said:



			No, you aren't the only one, but seeing as the OP's horse was poorly, and how we all know her and know that she couldn't be possibly wrong/bad/rude/whatever, because she has a lot of posts to her name... , when the ''newbie'' pointed that out, all hell broke loose 

Click to expand...

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## martlin (21 November 2012)

Of course it was, I'm well known for my bullying abilities


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (21 November 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			Anyone can post anything they like on here (within the T&Cs) regardless of how long they have been a member!  If someone wants to join to put their side of the story across then they can.  What's interesting is the new member is being sneered at because she dared to say how lovely the YM is ... and so did Paula!  So maybe just maybe the YM IS lovely and deserves the credit BOTH posters are giving her.  *And while we're in a hounding mentality, what say we all go around all the livery stables in Warks and see if we can pinpoint exactly which livery yard it is?  It might take us a few years but it will be worth it as then we can run back here and post it to the world telling all to avoid it like the plague *  And as to the accusations about Fiona having a vested interest ... well that was hilarious!  LMAO!! 

Click to expand...



I'm on a yard in Warks but can safely say its not my yard in the OP  

ooops it seems I'm carrying the thread on 


Surely everyone is entitled to their opinion and as long as no actual names are mentioned and the yard isn't named there isn't a problem? Is it really the end of the earth if someone doesn't like the YO but gets on great with the YM? I'm not a huge fan of my YO but get on great with the YM who I actually see on a day to day basis whereas the YO doesn't venture onto the place very often except monthly to collect the rent money


----------



## brighteyes (21 November 2012)

martlin said:



			Of course it was, I'm well known for my bullying abilities 

Click to expand...

See my post above, confirming exactly this


----------



## martlin (21 November 2012)

brighteyes said:



			All YO's are big bullies, all YM's and some long-standing liveries are sychophants and all liveries (especially the new and first time owners) must be constructively advised in a manner that suggests the YO of considerable experience and common sense has neither.  Oh, and nor is it the YO's place (no pun) to run a tight ship and have things done the way years of experience and dealing with liveries has proved the most effective.

TBH, I'm still wondering how much mess the OP managed to make hand-feeding her horse - was she throwing feed at it from 20 yards away?
		
Click to expand...

Now, I can understand (up to a point) you calling me a bully, but BIG? I won't have you insulting me on a public forum and I demand you start a thread with a public apology immediately


----------



## Spring Feather (21 November 2012)

martlin said:



			No, you aren't the only one, but seeing as the OP's horse was poorly, and how we all know her and know that she couldn't be possibly wrong/bad/rude/whatever, because she has a lot of posts to her name... , when the ''newbie'' pointed that out, all hell broke loose 

Click to expand...

No Paula wasn't rude in the slightest.  When she called her YO a "cow" and made other such sweet comments it was clearly a jersey cow she mean't and used the word as a sign of affection


----------



## brighteyes (21 November 2012)

Ellies_mum2 said:



I'm on a yard in Warks but can safely say its not my yard in the OP  

ooops it seems I'm carrying the thread on 


Surely everyone is entitled to their opinion and as long as no actual names are mentioned and the yard isn't named there isn't a problem? Is it really the end of the earth if someone doesn't like the YO but gets on great with the YM? I'm not a huge fan of my YO but get on great with the YM who I actually see on a day to day basis whereas the YO doesn't venture onto the place very often except monthly to collect the rent money 

Click to expand...

I detect, with unerring certainty and conviction, that *you are LYING*!  You are the YO and the YM and half the liveries, aren't you?


----------



## brighteyes (21 November 2012)

martlin said:



			Now, I can understand (up to a point) you calling me a bully, but BIG? I won't have you insulting me on a public forum and I demand you start a thread with a public apology immediately 

Click to expand...

Consider it done


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

Don't forget the "bloody groom"..


----------



## martlin (21 November 2012)

rema said:



			Don't forget the "bloody groom"..
		
Click to expand...

Damn, now you mentioned it... I left the bloody groom out in the rain


----------



## martlin (21 November 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			No Paula wasn't rude in the slightest.  When she called her YO a "cow" and made other such sweet comments it was clearly a jersey cow she mean't and used the word as a sign of affection 

Click to expand...

I don't want to start a war, BUT! aren't you being racist? what if she meant a dexter cow, are jerseys more worthy of affection? That is pure discrimination, and you can join Brighteyes' apology thread forthwith!


----------



## Spring Feather (21 November 2012)

*holds head in shame*  You're right   Dexters are midgets, does that make me midgetist too?   I like cows with BIG eyes, hmm got me thinking, maybe I'm smalleyedist also.  Sheesh doesn't bear thinking about how istist I am!


----------



## Littlelegs (21 November 2012)

I think all of you, & fiona must be in on it. Infact, you are all the yo with multiple accounts, started a long time ago just incase this situation arose.


----------



## Ibblebibble (21 November 2012)

pmsl i think your're all bonkers, but it's given me a giggle on this awful wet day.


----------



## Spring Feather (21 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I think all of you, & fiona must be in on it. Infact, you are all the yo with multiple accounts, started a long time ago just incase this situation arose.
		
Click to expand...

Oh HHO CSI badge heading your way!  You're good!


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I think all of you, & fiona must be in on it. Infact, you are all the yo with multiple accounts, started a long time ago just incase this situation arose.
		
Click to expand...

Yes i hold my hands up..I'm the horse in question..


----------



## martlin (21 November 2012)

rema said:



			Yes i hold my hands up..I'm the horse in question..
		
Click to expand...

Hang on, there is something wrong with that statement... you can either hold your hand up OR be the horse... hmmm.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (21 November 2012)

brighteyes said:



			I detect, with unerring certainty and conviction, that *you are LYING*!  You are the YO and the YM and half the liveries, aren't you?   

Click to expand...




Oh dammit I am sooo busted


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

martlin said:



			Hang on, there is something wrong with that statement... you can either hold your hand up OR be the horse... hmmm.
		
Click to expand...


Why can i not have hands on the ends of my legs instead of hooves..


----------



## martlin (21 November 2012)

Are you ahead or behind the times in evolutionary terms, Rema?


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

In all honesty...fecked if i know..


----------



## Spring Feather (21 November 2012)

rema said:



			In all honesty...fecked if i know..
		
Click to expand...

Lol!!


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2012)

Can't believe I've only just read all this! I speak to Paula quite a bit and told her to move yards before - glad she has done now! The yard she was at has an awful reputation and goes through members of staff so quickly. I don't want to get too involves but if anyone would like to see their advert on yard and groom for a grooms job pm me....it's actually disgusting the way it's written. Glad you have moved!


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Sorry but this is just not on i will have to report you all to the TFC - yes Bertie Button Pusher here !.....

Having fun on a forum.... what the heck.... just not on , not on at all

gw
x
;d


----------



## martlin (21 November 2012)

rachaelstar said:



			Can't believe I've only just read all this! I speak to Paula quite a bit and told her to move yards before - glad she has done now! The yard she was at has an awful reputation and goes through members of staff so quickly. I don't want to get too involves but if anyone would like to see their advert on yard and groom for a grooms job pm me....it's actually disgusting the way it's written. Glad you have moved!
		
Click to expand...

Now, you see, that sort of thing is absolutely unnecessary


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Sorry but this is just not on i will have to report you all to the TFC - yes Bertie Button Pusher here !.....

Having fun on a forum.... what the heck.... just not on , not on at all

gw
x
;d
		
Click to expand...


Go on then...I dare you!!..


----------



## Spring Feather (21 November 2012)

rachaelstar said:



			Can't believe I've only just read all this! I speak to Paula quite a bit and told her to move yards before - glad she has done now! The yard she was at has an awful reputation and goes through members of staff so quickly. I don't want to get too involves but if anyone would like to see their advert on yard and groom for a grooms job pm me....it's actually disgusting the way it's written. Glad you have moved!
		
Click to expand...

If it's the "Gods gift and not hoover-shy" one then I found it witty and funny


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

rema said:



			Go on then...I dare you!!..
		
Click to expand...

How dare you dare me to dare to push the button !

I have never ever been spoken to in such a manner ! hrumpf

Bertie Button Pusher


----------



## martlin (21 November 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			If it's the "Gods gift and not hoover-shy" one then I found it witty and funny  

Click to expand...

me, too.
Thing is, it took me all of 30 seconds to find the yard in question, which means that anybody could, and that just isn't cricket.


----------



## Littlelegs (21 November 2012)

I'm not suprised they go through grooms quickly. After all, if they are held in such low regard its considered acceptable for clients to slag them off on public forums, then I can only imagine how clients treat them in rl.


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2012)

I think it's absolutely disgusting!  
Nothing funny about it at all.


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

PLEASE NO; DRUG USERS, THEIVES, DRAMA QUEENS, BULLIES, HOME SICK CRY BABIES, NO CRIMINAL RECORDS.Excellent self hygiene is a must!!!

Must actually like horses!!!

I want to work here...Sounds like my kind of place..


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

why would a groom be hoover shy.... do the horses have fitted carpets ??

maybe thats what started the issue - pony nuts on your recently fitted wilton carpet... cant imagine that would go down well ?


----------



## Spring Feather (21 November 2012)

martlin said:



			me, too.
Thing is, it took me all of 30 seconds to find the yard in question, which means that anybody could, and that just isn't cricket.
		
Click to expand...

The Darwin Awards were mentioned on this thread earlier.  It would appear that Birds of a feather ...


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2012)

Absolutely disgusting you can write that on an advert. Why would anyone EVER apply for a job there?! Every time I look on yard and groom these adverts make my blood boil and people must be so desperate for a job to feel the need to reply.


----------



## StoptheCavalry (21 November 2012)

This is hilarious and really keeping me entertained while I'm on the sofa poorly!! 

Ps I LOVE my new small yard with lovely friendly people (that's because I do not because they might read this!!)


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

rema said:



			PLEASE NO; DRUG USERS, THEIVES, DRAMA QUEENS, BULLIES, HOME SICK CRY BABIES, NO CRIMINAL RECORDS.Excellent self hygiene is a must!!!

Must actually like horses!!!

I want to work here...Sounds like my kind of place..
		
Click to expand...

well thats me out then ! especially with my smelly cast ! lol


----------



## martlin (21 November 2012)

I would imagine it has something to do with newly refurbished accommodation?


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

As long as you had a clean Merkin i would employ you


----------



## LaurenBay (21 November 2012)

Ok so GW, Martlin, Rema and Littlelegs. I would just like to say thanks for making my afternoon so fun!! been in stitches

*bows down*


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

martlin said:



			I would imagine it has something to do with newly refurbished accommodation?
		
Click to expand...

What do people do with poor hygine on their carpets ????


----------



## Spring Feather (21 November 2012)

rachaelstar said:



			Nothing funny about it at all.
		
Click to expand...

Oh there is!


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

Maybe you need to be De-wormed because you drag your ass on the carpet..


----------



## LaurenBay (21 November 2012)

And no, I know none of these in RL!!! 

Nor am I the Horse (Rema is) the Bloody groom, the YM, The YO ORRRR a fellow livery (is that all?)


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			What do people do with poor hygine on their carpets ????
		
Click to expand...

She could have bogie patrol on a Monday.... ? and for each bogie she finds stuck on the carpet she could dock your wages .....


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

LaurenBay said:



			And no, I know none of these in RL!!! 

Nor am I the Horse (Rema is) the Bloody groom, the YM, The YO ORRRR a fellow livery (is that all?)
		
Click to expand...


But are you a bale of straw!!!.


----------



## martlin (21 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			What do people do with poor hygine on their carpets ????
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know, I have no carpets  And I'm not sure I WANT to know, pmsl.


----------



## Queenbee (21 November 2012)

brighteyes said:



			What nonsense. I've been a YO and frankly, you can be glad to see the back of some liveries and desperately sad to say goodbye to others. 

I love how an unknown on here can slag off a yard scenario and receive total support and another unknown come on to say there's nothing wrong with the yard and defend it as a good place to be and get ripped to shreds!

I certainly don't know the OP or the Newbie and I don't think FionaM12 does either, but very interesting how, almost immediately, Fiona (and the Newbie) are pretty much accused of having ulterior motives and be involved or have 'vested interests' in the yard  

And of course, the good old troll card has been played 

Click to expand...

you're first paragraph is very true. it is also true in any sphere of life... employees, colleagues, 'friends', acquaintainces and sometimes even horses LOL

A troll is someone who enters a discussion with a deliberate attempt at causing upset... I think that definition in this case is a just one...

I for one would like to welcome CF, she/he has done us a great service by naming the yard... we all know where NOT to go in the future 

No one is ignoring the fact that WC/Paula went a bit OTT on the other thread, but she didn't have to come on here, especially since she was moving and apologise... she did.  That says something to me about her character... more than some 'unknown' who to be fair is less known than paula, coming on here to stir.


----------



## Queenbee (21 November 2012)

rachaelstar said:



			Absolutely disgusting you can write that on an advert. Why would anyone EVER apply for a job there?! Every time I look on yard and groom these adverts make my blood boil and people must be so desperate for a job to feel the need to reply.
		
Click to expand...

yep, youve said that a few times now


----------



## LaurenBay (21 November 2012)

rema said:



			But are you a bale of straw!!!.
		
Click to expand...

You got me..

Now let me tell my side. First the YO brought me, then passed me on to the YM, who then passed me on to the OP. The bloody groom got to carry me to all these places though, so she was involved too. I can honestly say I was happier before I got to this yard. The bitchyness really got to me  all I wanted was a nice Horsey to enjoy me!!


----------



## Spring Feather (21 November 2012)

Queenbee said:



			A troll is someone who enters a discussion with a deliberate attempt at causing upset... I think that definition in this case is a just one...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but not in my opinion she didn't. 




			I for one would like to welcome CF, she/he has done us a great service by naming the yard... we all know where NOT to go in the future 

Click to expand...

Looks like a nice yard to me and tbh any sensible person would move to a yard based on its merits and how well they believed they'd fit in, not based on one bad report they read on an online forum, especially from someone who isn't greatly knowledgeable on horses.  




			No one is ignoring the fact that WC/Paula went a bit OTT on the other thread, but she didn't have to come on here, especially since she was moving and apologise... she did.  That says something to me about her character... more than some 'unknown' who to be fair is less known than paula, coming on here to stir.  

Click to expand...

That's your interpretation of it.  It's not mine.  Paula was rude and arrogant about her yard and why she apologized (through gritted teeth) on here I don't know.  New poster (can't remember the name now) came on saying it was a bit late for an apology.  I saw no stirring, just her version.


----------



## Flame_ (21 November 2012)

rema said:



			PLEASE NO; DRUG USERS, THEIVES, DRAMA QUEENS, BULLIES, HOME SICK CRY BABIES, NO CRIMINAL RECORDS.Excellent self hygiene is a must!!!

Must actually like horses!!!

I want to work here...Sounds like my kind of place..
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one in Camarthenshire? I so wanted that job but I have a husband and a dog.   Epic advert but its been up for ages.


----------



## Patterdale (21 November 2012)

.....so you're telling me I....SHOULDN'T have applied for the job....?


----------



## Goldenstar (21 November 2012)

patterdale said:



			.....so you're telling me I....SHOULDN'T have applied for the job....?
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## LaurenBay (21 November 2012)

patterdale said:



			.....so you're telling me I....SHOULDN'T have applied for the job....?
		
Click to expand...

No!

Didn't you know this was a terrible terrible place, geezzz


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 November 2012)

patterdale said:



			.....so you're telling me I....SHOULDN'T have applied for the job....?
		
Click to expand...

If you didn't get it does that mean you are a chain smoking, uncivilised, house soiling drug user that hates horses then . On the plus side it means you are gods gift...to what, no one knows


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			If you didn't get it does that mean you are a chain smoking, uncivilised, house soiling drug user that hates horses then . On the plus side it means you are gods gift...to what, no one knows 

Click to expand...

And don't forget dragging arse across the carpets as if got worms..


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

rema said:



			And don't forget dragging arse across the carpets as if got worms..
		
Click to expand...

and dont wipe snot on it either !


----------



## FairyLights (21 November 2012)

rema said:



			And don't forget dragging arse across the carpets as if got worms..
		
Click to expand...

ROFL
oops, is that on the carpet too?


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 November 2012)

rema said:



			As long as you had a clean Merkin i would employ you
		
Click to expand...

~snorts!~


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

DragonSlayer said:



			~snorts!~



Click to expand...

No SNOT on the carpet !!!!!


----------



## brighteyes (21 November 2012)

Sounds like the yard has VERY high standards and isn't afraid to uphold them either - with staff or clients.  I'd go as a livery or groom. The advert will weed out the idiots and slackers.


----------



## Littlelegs (21 November 2012)

Last groom was bloody, bet that made a right mess of the carpet, so its perfectly understandable yo doesn't want another carpet ruining groom.


----------



## FionaM12 (21 November 2012)

Queenbee said:



			I for one would like to welcome CF, she/he has done us a great service by naming the yard... we all know where NOT to go in the future 

Click to expand...

Can someone tell me where cooperfam named the yard please? Genuine question, it's hard to search on phone and I didn't see that.


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

She diden't..But has put area in her Bio..


----------



## Twinkley Lights (21 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			I did not defend the YO. I expressed no opinion about what the YO had done, only the OP. I did however (as well as Rhino, Brighteyes and others, but you seem to want to single me out) take a different point of view than yourself.



Not at all. 

Odd that it was someone else who welcomed Cooperfam to the forum. All I did was agree, but you seem to want to pick on me? Time for UI I think.....
		
Click to expand...

Excellent decision if you cant take feedback dont criticise people who are already upset, Paula must have had an awful time.


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

Do you personally know Paula,the yard and YO/YM??


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Can someone tell me where cooperfam named the yard please? Genuine question, it's hard to search on phone and I didn't see that.
		
Click to expand...

and i thought it was because of the name..... Cooper Fam and thought Cooper Farm ??


----------



## Twinkley Lights (21 November 2012)

Cooperfam said:



			I have been reading the HH forum for quite a while, which can sometimes be a very useful source of information, and never felt the urge to join, as there appear to be many, far more experienced voices than mine to offer advice. 

It was only because I felt so strongly at what was reported, did I feel it necessary to attempt to put my view, given that as a livery...repeat LIVERY, unlike everyone else, felt able to give a slightly different account. 

Agree or not, so be it, I won't lose any sleep
		
Click to expand...

It would have been nice to see you join before you wanted to put the boot into Paula.  You will fit in great to certain threads here but be careful as they bite!


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			and i thought it was because of the name..... Cooper Fam and thought Cooper Farm ??
		
Click to expand...

Could be Cooper Family..


----------



## Twinkley Lights (21 November 2012)

rema said:



			Do you personally know Paula,the yard and YO/YM??
		
Click to expand...

I take it you dont mean me unless you are smoking something as there is no suggestion of that ...

I dont think Fiona knows them probably just clashed with Paula at one stage doesn't take much on here. 

Anyway I wish Paula well, and think her old yard buddy will fit in just fine. I'm off now ...........


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			I take it you dont mean me unless you are smoking something as there is no suggestion of that ...

I dont think Fiona knows them probably just clashed with Paula at one stage doesn't take much on here. 

Anyway I wish Paula well, and think her old yard buddy will fit in just fine.
		
Click to expand...

Yup i do mean you..I just wondered how you had so much insight to how awful things were for Paula unless you were personally involved.But it seems you do not have a foggiest as to what happened in RL,same as the rest of us then....And thanks but i don't smoke..


----------



## Renvers (21 November 2012)

Oh this is so exciting and all happening here in Warwickshire   hardly any HHO drama happens here  ...

I knew for a fact it wasn't happening on my yard tho 

But now thanks to the excellent CSI:HHO team I do know the yard in question and will wear a knowing smile (is there a smilie for that???) knowing by reputation (and through the experience of friends) some of the principals in this tragi-comedy.


----------



## FionaM12 (21 November 2012)

As I'm sure all sensible posters know, I've never 'clashed' with Paula. 

Neither have I said anything unfair or personal. Can't I have a POV without an ulterior motive? Thankyou those of you sticking up for me, I'm beginning to feel quite harrassed by Shivvy now.

There are some quite extreme posts on this thread, why is it just mine which are being picked on every time? Have we previously 'clashed'? Grudges are very unhealthy. 

UI didn't work btw, I can still read quotes!


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2012)

Omg this is so boring, why are you lot still here?


----------



## putasocinit (21 November 2012)

Hello coopersfam welcome to the forum, really nice to hear the other side of the story, i always say there are 4 sides to a story, his, hers, the truth and everyone elses side.

Waves.


----------



## Queenbee (21 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			As I'm sure all sensible posters know, I've never 'clashed' with Paula. 

Neither have I said anything unfair or personal. Can't I have a POV without an ulterior motive? Thankyou those of you sticking up for me, I'm beginning to feel quite harrassed by Shivvy now.

There are some quite extreme posts on this thread, why is it just mine which are being picked on every time? Have we previously 'clashed'? Grudges are very unhealthy. 

UI didn't work btw, I can still read quotes! 

Click to expand...

have to say I don't c why youre being singled out... you're not exactly bitc*y on here... lord save us from over reactive people there are a few of them on here. Although I don't particularly welcome CF if you get what I mean... I don't see what you did wrong... Now another user has just welcomed CF... wonder if shivvy will take umbridge against that poster too...


----------



## Flame_ (21 November 2012)

Renvers said:



			Oh this is so exciting and all happening here in Warwickshire   hardly any HHO drama happens here  ...

I knew for a fact it wasn't happening on my yard tho 

But now thanks to the excellent CSI:HHO team I do know the yard in question and will wear a knowing smile (is there a smilie for that???) knowing by reputation (and through the experience of friends) some of the principals in this tragi-comedy.
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh, get you with your "I know the stars of this thread".


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2012)

Yeah I can't stand over reactive people! *whistles* la la la


----------



## putasocinit (21 November 2012)

Probably but who cares, i certainly dont, i have grown that thicker skin, lol.


----------



## Renvers (21 November 2012)

Flame_ said:



			Oooooh, get you with your "I know the stars of this thread". 

Click to expand...

My first HHO Claim to Fame 

Flounces off to favourite pub around the corner from location of drama  (can recommend to anyone wishing to visit the area to sightsee)


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (21 November 2012)

Renvers said:



			My first HHO Claim to Fame 

Flounces off to favourite pub around the corner from location of drama  (can recommend to anyone wishing to visit the area to see the scene)  

Click to expand...



Well PM me the name then? I ain't got a ruddy clue hence not having a HHO:CSI badge to my credit


----------



## Syrah (21 November 2012)

Got to love HHO


----------



## cronkmooar (21 November 2012)

rema said:



			Maybe you need to be De-wormed because you drag your ass on the carpet..
		
Click to expand...

Feck me - I am laughing so hard at this I can't breathe - get me a paramedic, quick sharp


----------



## Cobsndogs (21 November 2012)

Renvers, you may know the "stars" of the thread, but I should have practically front row seats being on the yard next door !!
Ooops, hope  I haven't just extended the thread beyond necessary again !


----------



## Renvers (21 November 2012)

Ellies_mum2 said:



			Well PM me the name then? I ain't got a ruddy clue hence not having a HHO:CSI badge to my credit 

Click to expand...

PM'd you


----------



## Renvers (21 November 2012)

Cobsndogs said:



			Renvers, you may know the "stars" of the thread, but I should have practically front row seats being on the yard next door !!
Ooops, hope  I haven't just extended the thread beyond necessary again !
		
Click to expand...

Ooh fab - so you can take the HHO practice of getting out the popcorn to watch the drama to a whole new level


----------



## Cobsndogs (21 November 2012)

I'm on the roof with binoculars and Cobra beer as we speak, classy as ever !..........it's a bit dark though.


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Cobsndogs said:



			I'm on the roof with binoculars and Cobra beer as we speak, classy as ever !..........it's a bit dark though.
		
Click to expand...

Is the hoover going ????


----------



## Achinghips (21 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Is the hoover going ????  

Click to expand...

Of course the bloody hoovers going, gotto have something on to drown out the noise of those homesick cry babies!


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Is their plums of wacky bakka smoke drifting across the yard yet??


----------



## YorksG (21 November 2012)

They probably need to hoover and smoke the funny stuff to cope with people posting 'apologies' that are so rude that it provokes a six page thread!


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

In big trouble now..... hubby wanted to know what i was laughing at and i have just had a grammer and spelling lesson !


----------



## FionaM12 (21 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			In big trouble now..... hubby wanted to know what i was laughing at and i have just had a grammer and spelling lesson !
		
Click to expand...

Can he give the rest of us one too?






( a lesson that is..... )


----------



## Floxie (21 November 2012)

I thought maybe this thread didn't have enough people jumping in and offering their opinions and / or insulting each other, so... What they said. Also, down with this sort of thing! *shakes fist*


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Can he give the rest of us one too?

( a lesson that is..... )
		
Click to expand...

I must learn the differance between THEIR and THERE and how to spell Plume 

"Their"is a posession
"There" is a place 

write this out 1 billion times

oh and you dont say IS THERE you say ARE THERE !


----------



## Floxie (21 November 2012)

Aaaw, I quite liked a 'plum' of smoke


----------



## Littlelegs (21 November 2012)

Renvers & cobsndogs could maybe offer special tours for hhoers. Like stately home guided tours. And maybe see if the mail will by the story 'I live near the vacuumed yard of ill repute'. You could sell tickets & everything!


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Renvers & cobsndogs could maybe offer special tours for hhoers. Like stately home guided tours. And maybe see if the mail will by the story 'I live near the vacuumed yard of ill repute'. You could sell tickets & everything!
		
Click to expand...

We could have a plaque put up ???

and sell our old horse shoes as genuine Bree shoes


----------



## Littlelegs (21 November 2012)

Good idea gw. And on the vip tour you get to actually meet the yo, vacuum the carpets, & swear at the groom.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Good idea gw. And on the vip tour you get to actually meet the yo, vacuum the carpets, & swear at the groom.
		
Click to expand...

And even ask for a Haynet 
Great idea about the shoes.


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			And even ask for a Haynet 
Great idea about the shoes.
		
Click to expand...

wow yes i see a theme park...... we could even charge extra to ask for a haynet....


----------



## brighteyes (21 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			I must learn the differance between THEIR and THERE and how to spell Plume 

"Their"is a posession
"There" is a place 

write this out 1 billion times

oh and you dont say IS THERE you say ARE THERE !

Click to expand...

IS THERE absolute certainty about this rule?


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

brighteyes said:



			IS THERE absolute certainty about this rule? 

Click to expand...

According to Mr Gingerwitch YES - but i never take any notice of him


----------



## Littlelegs (21 November 2012)

The haynet could be sold as a souvenir. We could sell handfuls of haylage for the tourists to make a mess with.


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			The haynet could be sold as a souvenir. We could sell handfuls of haylage for the tourists to make a mess with.
		
Click to expand...

yes little bags of haylage.... £5 a bag????  and then the YO could shout "dont put that there ¬!!!!!! you OIKS "

oh and a money box.... and when you put a £1 in it goes "oi bloody groom"  ?


----------



## Honey08 (21 November 2012)

Sorry, been out most of the afternoon and all evening.  Who are we talking about now?  The Yo, or the person who had to apologise to the YO, or the person who criticised the person who had to apologise, or the person who said the person who criticised the person who had to apologise was wrong, or the bloody groom, or someone with worms, or a random person who posted a comment on this thread, or someone with bad grammar, or someone else now???   Are there any new liveries posting their views yet?  Is it a big yard?  This thread could go on and on!

I won't get a CSI badge - I don't know who we're talking about now, yet alone which yard.


----------



## Queenbee (22 November 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Yeah I can't stand over reactive people! *whistles* la la la 

Click to expand...

hmmm, I know that tune  



putasocinit said:



			Probably but who cares, i certainly dont, i have grown that thicker skin, lol.
		
Click to expand...

 that got a genuine chuckle from me


----------



## Queenbee (22 November 2012)

Cobsndogs said:



			Renvers, you may know the "stars" of the thread, but I should have practically front row seats being on the yard next door !!
Ooops, hope  I haven't just extended the thread beyond necessary again !
		
Click to expand...

what are their carpets like and do they have a dyson or a henry... I may be interested in the job


----------



## Queenbee (22 November 2012)

have just read to the end of the thread... I have to change my mind... the nanny who doesn't know xxxx about horses who is buying a pony for the kids is now my second favourite, this is the absolute bomb

p.s. can we choose the colour of the haynet????


----------



## mandwhy (22 November 2012)

Paaahahaha that job advert is amazing! 'home sick cry babies' they sound like such compassionate people I simply cannot believe they have a high staff turnover and must be inundated with applications from the most highly qualified 'bloody grooms' in warks!


----------



## Littlelegs (22 November 2012)

Do you reckon we've got time to get the plastic playset on sale before xmas? And of course, we can make the film next spring, it will be a box office hit.


----------



## SnowPhony (22 November 2012)

I've been in the midlands since August and that job has been readvertised constantly since I've been here. 

Have to confess I saw the job, laughed at the sheer rudeness of it and just thought, Wow, if that's the first impression they want to make I dread to think how delightful they would be to work for!


----------



## Flame_ (22 November 2012)

mandwhy said:



			Paaahahaha that job advert is amazing! 'home sick cry babies' they sound like such compassionate people I simply cannot believe they have a high staff turnover and must be inundated with applications from the most highly qualified 'bloody grooms' in warks!
		
Click to expand...

Really? There's one in Camarthenshire that used to say all the same stuff and I just thought, "kick arse, I want to work there!"  I'm sure its meant tongue in cheek, but at the same time they're being up front about not wanting people like that, fair play to them.


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

PR here..... now YO and the bloody groom.... livery space seams to have come up.... just wanted to run past the advert in HHO for new  liveries...... could do with a few ideas as i really want to SELL what kind of a yard we have here......

Thought we could start off with - no independant mind thinkers allowed - preferably moonies or other cult like people only need apply.

No bedding or feed allowed - yard must be spotless at all times, would prefer horses that like to live in their stables and owners that only do as we say.... and visit once a year to pay in advance.....

bit stuck now - can you help ?


----------



## Luci07 (22 November 2012)

You need to add in GW..we are experts, we know what is the best for your horse so no outside help, trainers or opinions wanted! That will bring them in!


----------



## Cobsndogs (22 November 2012)

You may want to change it from liveries to livery, as I think they only ever really manage one livery at a time. This is probably where OP probs started as she doubled the workload and had them all flummoxed. They would have needed to double the amount of bloody grooms and vacuums in situ !


----------



## Achinghips (22 November 2012)

Don't forget to add "Haynets/hand feeding will not be tolerated".


----------



## Goldenstar (22 November 2012)

Just a thought perhaps the groom was bloody as in covered from blood we could arrange that too.


----------



## PolarSkye (22 November 2012)

Achinghips said:



			I've seen many instances where a YO/YM, holding some influence, becomes so habitual to the insincere, servile adulation from a few fawning subordinates that eventually, it turns out that the toadies are running the Yard backstage, with the YO/YM as the front-man.
		
Click to expand...

This.

P


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

Bit more for the ad.... i will finish it later - unless anyone else can.....

Viewing your horse by invitation only - must be RSVP'd at least 2 months prior to date.

Horse poo must be removed from site within the hour..... no excuses.... or pony nappy will be applied at YOUR cost.  The MUCK heap is for exceptional circumstances - and you will be charged storage on a poo by poo basis !

Water must be EVIAN Spring.... no other water types allowed ! - and must be purchased from YO between 14.14 and 14.23 on the third monday of each month AT NO OTHER TIME WILL IT BE AVAIALBLE ! @ £3.13 per bottle.


----------



## Flame_ (22 November 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Just a thought perhaps the groom was bloody as in covered from blood we could arrange that too.
		
Click to expand...

LOL, a true horror yard. Have the groom popping up on the tours regularly looking like Carrie.


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

Flame_ said:



			LOL, a true horror yard. Have the groom popping up on the tours regularly looking like Carrie. 

Click to expand...

Or we could have grooms on a wire like the ducks at the fair and we could throw bags of blood at them and win a stuffed horse ?


----------



## putasocinit (22 November 2012)

GW seems is spelt seems not seams, lol.


----------



## Cobsndogs (22 November 2012)

Well after all our hard work I can't believe we have dropped below the "nanny" thread !


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

Cobsndogs said:



			Well after all our hard work I can't believe we have dropped below the "nanny" thread !
		
Click to expand...

Probably have better grammer and spelling on that one  !


----------



## putasocinit (23 November 2012)

I havent laughed so much whilst reading something before, my guts were killing me, please can you devilish ladies get another one going, pretty please!


----------



## CatStew (23 November 2012)

putasocinit said:



			I havent laughed so much whilst reading something before, my guts were killing me, please can you devilish ladies get another one going, pretty please!
		
Click to expand...

This!  Thank you for making my last hour at work a little more bearable!


----------



## Renvers (23 November 2012)

mandwhy said:



			Paaahahaha that job advert is amazing! 'home sick cry babies' they sound like such compassionate people I simply cannot believe they have a high staff turnover and must be inundated with applications from the most highly qualified 'bloody grooms' in warks!
		
Click to expand...

we do suffer here with the standard of grooms (apart from the girls at my yard of course  )as we could never lure Perkins here to work. If only we could get Perkins ...


----------



## Gingerwitch (23 November 2012)

Renvers said:



			we do suffer here with the standard of grooms (apart from the girls at my yard of course  )as we could never lure Perkins here to work. If only we could get Perkins ... 

Click to expand...

Ohh yes - good ole Perkins - he would do the beds with a pair of tweasers, and wouldn't he be grateful to pick up every hay seed ----- yes someone must phone Perkins !


----------



## Renvers (23 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Ohh yes - good ole Perkins - he would do the beds with a pair of tweasers, and wouldn't he be grateful to pick up every hay seed ----- yes someone must phone Perkins !
		
Click to expand...

Yes... tell him i will do his hoovering  and that I have a ... Bissell it was Which? recommended don't you know...


----------



## putasocinit (23 November 2012)

Catstew if you need more excitement in your job you could apply to the advert but you have to promise when you go for the interview you dress up as a nanny whilst smoking something funny, and dont forget the smoke signals so the neighbouring livery yard can tell us on HH how its goin.


----------

